# Website design in exchange for Livestock



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Had an unusual email sent to us the other day.

It was from a guy who runs a web design company in Kent, basically he was offering his services for a trade on livestock!

Just wondered if any other members had a similar email sent? His site looks very professional and well put together, as well as clients feedback, i guess i'm just a bit suspicious and don't trust things at face value!

The guys name is Gary Sumpter and the webite addy is Kent Website Design, Kent Website Development, Kent Graphic Design, Kent SEO, Kent Content Management

What do you think?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

He is the real deal.


He's a member on here 

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: garysumpter


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> He is the real deal.
> 
> 
> He's a member on here
> ...


Do you know, i thought the name was familiar!!! :blush:

Oppps Sorry Gary!! Well there you go, a bit of free advertising for you


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve had one sent to him as well.

Think he is just trying to drum up extra business


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I got the same Email... 

Didn't look in to it, as I wasn't interested.. didn't realise it was him

Sami


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Not sure trading livestock for services is really very ethical though.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Not sure trading livestock for services is really very ethical though.


So its ok for say PSGeckos to pay Gary then Gary buys the geckos off him?

So why not cut out the middle crap and just do an exchange lol.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Diablo said:


> So its ok for say PSGeckos to pay Gary then Gary buys the geckos off him?
> 
> So why not cut out the middle crap and just do an exchange lol.



Because it devalues living animals to the status of money.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I do this AROUND once a year, helps me build my collection and helps out the breeders too.

As for devaluing the animals, totally valid point.

HOWEVER, I dont simply say 'send me some animals and i'll build you a website', I contact those people that have reptiles that we (myself and my other half) really want in the collection.

We are pretty choosy as to what we have in our personal collection.

I therefore offer this deal to some people, I have done it several times before and it always works out really well from both sides.

Thanks Guys.

Gary


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Because it devalues living animals to the status of money.


But instead of paying Gary in cash why not just give him the animals he wants in his collection?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Like i said, sorry Gary hope i didn't cause any offence, you just can't be too careful nowerdays, and i thought if i ask the commiunity they would be able to advise me - which they did.

BTW We did reply to your email.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

PSGeckos said:


> Like i said, sorry Gary hope i didn't cause any offence, you just can't be too careful nowerdays, and i thought if i ask the commiunity they would be able to advise me - which they did.
> 
> BTW We did reply to your email.



And I am more than happy to work with you : victory:

I can see this turning into a debate, but its a simple as this...

I am a designer / developer and I can offer these skills to breeders, in exchange for reptiles that we would love in our collection.

Win : Win :no1:

Gary


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

gotta say i dont see a problem with this at all! plenty of people offer a "bartering system" instead of cash. its quite simply an exchange of two services people see as an equal value. i dont feel it devalues an animal at all. i cook my husbands tea= he does the dishes. i have worked in the past to "pay off" an animal i wanted to add to the group. I am an excellent proof reader and a top class researcher and have earned alot of animals for it. i see it as a much more honest way to conduct things, without involving anything as TACKY as pound notes! i feel it devalues an animal to have price tag attached to it!!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

tinkerbruce said:


> gotta say i dont see a problem with this at all! plenty of people offer a "bartering system" instead of cash. its quite simply an exchange of two services people see as an equal value. i dont feel it devalues an animal at all. i cook my husbands tea= he does the dishes. i have worked in the past to "pay off" an animal i wanted to add to the group. I am an excellent proof reader and a top class researcher and have earned alot of animals for it. i see it as a much more honest way to conduct things, without involving anything as TACKY as pound notes! i feel it devalues an animal to have price tag attached to it!!


Well Said.

I have had to work hard for most of my reptiles and I value them a LOT more because of it 

Gary


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Hope I didn't come across as rude in my reply to you..

I get a lot of random emails, and a lot of them from scammers or people offering random things for my snakes...

Even got one once offering a 4000g female NORMAL royal for my spider female! 

Out of curiosity... what was it you spotted on our website that you liked? lol

Sami


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> I do this AROUND once a year, helps me build my collection and helps out the breeders too.
> 
> As for devaluing the animals, totally valid point.
> 
> HOWEVER, I dont simply say 'send me some animals and i'll build you a website', I contact those people that have reptiles that we (myself and my other half) really want in the collection.


Fair point dude. Thanks for clarifying what actually happens.

The thread was certainly reading like you accepted any animals in payment for work which would possibly have landed you in hot water with regards to the A.W.A.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

all is above board 

Gary


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As for devaluing the animals, totally valid point.
> 
> ...


Sorry to butt in, but I found this comment really strange as I have seen you start on the forums and go through everything from corns to royals to iggys and bearded dragons - you even popped up on the dartfrog forums at one point. Have you actually decided what it is you want to keep now - as your last classifieds was for GTP's. But at the same time trying to sell a load of stuff as baby was on the way. None of my business I know - just seemed strange.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Not strange at all.

I have kept many things yes and like most people, my collection has developed as my experience has improved.

I had a bit of a panic with regards to selling certain things due to baby, but after a long talk with my other half, we have decided that we will continue with everything we want to do reptile wise.

Gary


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

And as a secondary follow up we do want a GTP at some stage and I have a dartfrog tank maturing (my third build) so i visit the dendro forums quite a bit.

Gary


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Fair point, just get worried when people buy and sell animals quite quickly because you see it so often.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah I agree.

I sold loads before, didnt really want to but situations change.

Some things cant be helped.

I for one am older and wiser now 

Gary


----------

